# what paint should I use to paint cast iron kitchen sink?



## pillgod (Jan 15, 2008)

What paint should I use to paint cast iron kitchen sink?


----------



## arturjhawk (Mar 7, 2007)

pillgod said:


> What paint should I use to paint cast iron kitchen sink?


answers.yahoo.com


----------



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

I think he was asking what color. I would recommend some shade of orange


----------



## Norrrrrrrrrrrrm (Jan 20, 2007)

pillgod said:


> What paint should I use to paint cast iron kitchen sink?


I have never heard of doing this. Is this even possible? Won't the paint just wear off quickly with use? Why no just install a new low-cost nice looking sink?


----------



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

Norrrrrrrrrrrrm said:


> I have never heard of doing this. Is this even possible? Won't the paint just wear off quickly with use? Why no just install a new low-cost nice looking sink?


The only way I have seen it done, is professionally. Its a special static paint process using a special spray gun they are able to re finish tubs and appliances like this.


----------



## MakDeco (Jan 17, 2007)

I suppose you can treat it like tub? and use a tub refinishing kit.


----------



## silvertree (Jul 22, 2007)

pillgod said:


> What paint should I use to paint cast iron kitchen sink?


I'm not a painter but here's what I would do, I would get a bunch of little tiles and tile it.:jester:


----------



## wallyofthenorth (Nov 26, 2005)

I painted a cast iron claw foot tub a couple years back used sw kem kromick primer,and top coat was sw tile clad epoxy,came out nice and still holding up.Your sink may get more abuse(dishes,silverware)than a tub,but the kem and tile clad worked for me


----------



## dayspring (Mar 4, 2006)

silvertree said:


> I'm not a painter but here's what I would do, I would get a bunch of little tiles and tile it.:jester:


:laughing::laughing::laughing::clap: FUNNY!


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

I did a cast iron tub back in 1992 and I used epoxy A and B mix, but back then paint wasn't made with water and acrylic like todays paints 
you could roll the epoxy out let it set up and lay it off with a brush, when it was done looked like a pearl.:thumbsup:


----------

